

Haskell Platform 2014.2.0.0 Released - tel
http://www.haskell.org/platform/#2014.2.0.0

======
cranium
Great opportunity to clean the cabal hell I was in. This time I can install
you, Vector module!

------
Dewie
Haskell Platform feels a bit like Prelude; fine for people who are just using
it for small self-teaching projects, but once you're supposed to do something
"serious" then people seem to throw up their hands and say "No! never mind
that.". I don't know. Maybe I've got the wrong impression.

Now that I know enough cabal to get by and not screw myself over (by creating
dependency hell), I feel like Haskell Platform might not be relevant to my
needs any more.

~~~
Camillo
No, you're perfectly right. And while HP may be up to date right now, it'll be
out of date next month and it will keep getting more and more obsolete until
the next release in a year or so.

~~~
pjdelport
This release was unusually delayed, but future release should be more frequent
again.

To quote the release announcement
[http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell/2014-August/024284....](http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell/2014-August/024284.html)
(Mark Lentczner):

 _" I realize this one was a long time a'comin'. I take the responsibility for
the decisions that lead up to being this late, including deciding it was worth
it to wait for GHC 7.8, and that this was the right time to re-write the
platform build system. I hope the speed that we can now turn the platform will
be evident in future releases."_

~~~
AaronFriel
> This release was unusually delayed

I've heard that about Haskell Platform releases for 2 years now. I doubt
that's suddenly going to change.

